# Yamaha cpx700ii vs apx700ii



## Matitude (May 8, 2020)

Im looking for some feedback on these two Yamaha guitars. From what I can find online I know the apx is a smaller concert size guitar, the cpx is a medium jumbo body, would that be a dreadnaught size, a little smaller or little larger? Is it just the body size that would be the difference between the two models? Would the two models have the same neck shape and diameter or width?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Google is your friend.

yamaha apx 700ii vs cpx 700 ii - The Acoustic Guitar Forum


----------

